# Ginvera Marvel Gel



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG I want this stuff SO badly.
I wish it was available for a lower price in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - Ginvera Marvel Gel

Anybody tried it?


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 18, 2009)

got it off ebay for $10.  its AMAZING! i had dead skin all over the place the first time i used it.  only of the only exfoliators that doesnt irritate my sensitive/red skin


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 18, 2009)

I want it! Who did you buy it from?


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 20, 2009)

eBay My World - theprettystuffs


i got it super fast!  
i actually just ordered the ginvera zit creme.  figured it had to be decent if i like this stuff so much!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 20, 2009)

I ordered some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so excited to try it


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Is it actually your dead skin coming off or the dried up gel?? I've been umming and ahhing about buying this for months cos I'm not covinced it's dead skin coming off.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Is it actually your dead skin coming off or the dried up gel?? I've been umming and ahhing about buying this for months cos I'm not covinced it's dead skin coming off._

 
i know what you mean.  i am almost positive its skin because its not white, its tanish balls. like the color of my skin.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmm. I need to try and get a sample of this. It sounds great and I've read a LOT of positive comments about it. It's just what I need.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 1, 2009)

I've heard rave reviews about it and I really want to try it out as well, I just checked on ebay and they don't have any for sale in the UK so I may chance it and order it from Singapore.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I just got mine, and so far I am in LOVE!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Is it actually your dead skin coming off or the dried up gel?? I've been umming and ahhing about buying this for months cos I'm not covinced it's dead skin coming off._

 
I took a bit of the product and rubbed it into my counter... Not the most scientific test haha. Anyways, None of the gel balled up when rubbing it on random surfaces, so I do believe it is dead skin!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I've heard rave reviews about it and I really want to try it out as well, I just checked on ebay and they don't have any for sale in the UK so I may chance it and order it from Singapore._

 
I ordered from eBay My World - theprettystuffs and everything came quickly and well packaged! Not sure if they ship to the UK but I bet they would, so check it out


----------



## JStarJStar (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL thanks for the testing!  so funny!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Oh my gosh, I just got mine, and so far I am in LOVE!


I took a bit of the product and rubbed it into my counter... Not the most scientific test haha. Anyways, None of the gel balled up when rubbing it on random surfaces, so I do believe it is dead skin!



I ordered from eBay My World - theprettystuffs and everything came quickly and well packaged! Not sure if they ship to the UK but I bet they would, so check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## rbella (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy Hell!  I'm going to try this!!!


----------



## rbella (Jul 4, 2009)

Which one did you order?  The green tea or nutri white gel?


----------



## rbella (Jul 4, 2009)

Forget it.  I watched the video. Duh.  I just bought it.  Can't wait!! I have terrible skin!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 5, 2009)

Let me know when you get it and try it out Danelle!


----------

